# Hey Sisi...



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hi Sisi,

I have been into the Japanese culture for a long time, and I loved having my own bonsai. It was really cool, because one summer I actually took this very dumpy back area at our house and turned it into a Japanese garden complete with a pond and waterfall. At the time I had about 15 bonsai and it was very peaceful to care for them. When you think of bonsai think of it being just like having a little baby to take care of. It was a lot of work, and after that summer I understood why bonsai masters existed. It literally takes years to become familiar with the way of the bonsai and know how to care for them. I have since moved and no longer have a space for the bonsai, plus the Chicago winters are just too harsh on them.

Thanks for the movie recommendations, I will have to check them out. Did you read Kitchen Confidential? I thought it was interesting to read about Bourdain's experiences in Japan. Have you ever been to Japan?

I have never heard of the ballad of Nayorama, I will try to find it.









------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Nicko,


WOW a Japanese garden that sounds wonderful. I know bonsai require lots of care and they seem to be quite hard to find here. The Botanical Garden sometimes sells some but they are very old and very expensive. MAybe one day I'll find my tree. If they had trouble with your winter I wonder how they'll do in Quebec winter.


I've never been to Japan, I have been dreaming about it. Maybe one day I will be well enough to go.


I haven't read Kitchen Confidential yet. Last time I was at the book store they were out of it. I'll try again. 


Tha ballad of Narayama, Narayama bushiko, was made in 1982. It's actually a remake on a 1958 film. It's directed by Shohei Imamura. He also made Dr. Kanzo, Kanzo Sensei, and The Eel, Unagi. Those three films are all very good. I hope you can find some of those.


Sisi


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Nicko, noticed you where from Chicago. You been to the Japanese garden at the botanical gardens there? Very nice and peaceful layout. I highly recommend it if you are visiting...


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Sisi and Nicko: You've got to go! I lived there for a year and it doesn't differ a bit from how Bourdain describes Tokyo. It's a very strange and almost alien place for a westerner to be in (part of the attraction, I suppose). Plus, you're almost forced to eat in the soba shops and little, out of the way places. Last I heard, a hamburger is running about $13 USD!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Greg,

Going to Japan is still my dream. I've read many books on Japan and know exactly where I want to go. I only hope one day I will well enough to go. 

Sisi


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

If you don't already have this included in your plans, I recommend going in the winter and stopping by the Ice Festival in Sapporo. I'm not sure exactly when they hold it; it's been about 20 years. Besides, the heat and humidity in Japan in the summer is brutal!

[This message has been edited by Greg (edited September 12, 2000).]


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Greg,

I have heard of the ice festival and have always been interested in going someday. Ice carving has been a hobby of mine for the past 8 years and I even did it professional for a local ice sculpture company for a year. In my opinion the Japenese are by far the most talented ice carvers in the world.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------

